# Who is your best friend online?



## Snakebuster (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,


Who is your best online friend/friends? [ I hope you don't mind me asking!! ] Mine are Rainbow Serpent, and gonff!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey!

Mine are probably you, swaddo, [email protected]$, miley_take, gonff and Eylandt


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 14, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Hey!
> 
> Mine are probably you, swaddo, [email protected]$, miley_take, gonff and Eylandt



Thanks!!


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 14, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Who is your best online friend/friends? [ I hope you don't mind me asking!! ] Mine are Rainbow Serpent, and gonff!!



Oops, I forgot [email protected]$!!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 14, 2009)

No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return


----------



## miley_take (Jan 14, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return


 
Phew!! And I was worried that you'd be offeneded that i hated you...load off my shoulders!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 14, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return


 
:lol:
I just thought that was funny..


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 14, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return



Lol.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 14, 2009)

From this site......nigmax, moosenoose, giganteous, jonno from ERD, indicus. Hope i am not leaving anyone off that list.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 14, 2009)

probably this person 



missllamathuen
 


WIll


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 14, 2009)

ilovejordan,lama,ibites,andyscott,omg_its_a_gecko and many more


----------



## Wench (Jan 14, 2009)

zeke22 
only coz she actually is one of my best friends.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Jordo  I thought we were besties too ;( waaa


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 14, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return



Im with him!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo, Lullaby Lizard and Rainbow serpent!


----------



## coz666 (Jan 14, 2009)

we are all friends in cyberspace


but i'll tell you what. (what)

if this was an rpg, youd be shot in the head and have a grenade tossed at you for good measure .
lol


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL, coz.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no friends :cry:


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Jan 14, 2009)

Fay! I love Fay!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 14, 2009)

My man, method.


----------



## Lukey47 (Jan 14, 2009)

on APS I would have to say koubee


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2009)

My flame buddies are

codered
kyro
australis


real friends
ad
brigsy
kirby 
etc


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 14, 2009)

seeing that Scrubbycam was devestated that I didnt say him ill say SCRUBBYCAM haha
there ya go mate


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nobody loves meeeee :cry:


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> My flame buddies are
> 
> codered
> kyro
> ...


 



I have a friend:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 14, 2009)

oh, and Nikki Elmo


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 14, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Nobody loves meeeee :cry:


 I hear ya there


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 14, 2009)

I love you all =]


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

argh too hard to say i love dipcdame kakariki itbites they are some great girls! but there are so many nice people on here


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> I hear ya there



its ok we all love u willia lol ur posts always make me laugh loved that one yesturday about the native animals lol
that put a smile on my face!


----------



## shadowsabre (Jan 14, 2009)

kakariki itbites, mzsel, rainbow_serpent, eylandt, shane13 and not in that order 

i feel like a kid even saying so rofl


----------



## Danni (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine would have to be slytherin ..... hi ya hun 
and im getting to know Missllamathuen and kakariki quite well in the chat room... 
oh should i mention i love all the moderators


----------



## falconboy (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't stand any of you. Now go away.


----------



## kcaj_123 (Jan 14, 2009)

jmac... I know him



missllamathuen said:


> its ok we all love u willia lol ur posts always make me laugh loved that one yesturday about the native animals lol
> that put a smile on my face!


 
Don't encourage him :x


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 14, 2009)

everyone on my frends list


----------



## Everny (Jan 14, 2009)

o_0


----------



## cockney red (Jan 14, 2009)

AKOS, & Finejungles, oh, & Moreliaman.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 14, 2009)

okay i forgot some babes.
renagade- best person ever! helped me so much,you rock ren
and of course gecko  your a great friend too
Xx


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 14, 2009)

kcaj_123 said:


> Don't encourage him :x



Here Here!! :shock:


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

Danni said:


> Mine would have to be slytherin ..... hi ya hun
> and im getting to know Missllamathuen and kakariki quite well in the chat room...
> oh should i mention i love all the moderators



hehe yea im glad i met u danni! and trouble shes cool too


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

kcaj he is like one of those stray puppies u see at the pound u just fall inlove with them lmao no matter how much of a little terror they are lol


----------



## miley_take (Jan 14, 2009)

Most of the regular chatters...rainbow_serpent, eylandt, brycehf, misslamathuen, itbites, swaddo, shadowsabre, snakeman112, husskisam, kakari...

Dave_94's a good friend as well....the list goes on!


----------



## Australis (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> My flame buddies are
> 
> codered
> kyro
> australis



I think i speak for all three of us, when i say we're
all truly touched Dave.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 14, 2009)

bahahhaa...


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2009)

:lol: I thought you would  :lol:



Australis said:


> I think i speak for all three of us, when i say we're
> all truly touched Dave.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 14, 2009)

The first ones to come to mind are missllamathuen, Andyscott, itbites, Stitched, midnightserval, shadowsabre, miley_take, Dipcdame.....but others as well...Danni, Matt123,...etc!


----------



## Sel (Jan 14, 2009)

Im nobodys friend


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 14, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Im nobodys friend


Meeeee too


----------



## itbites (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww feel the love :shock:  lol

My best friend is my guy...andyscott 
also everyone on my buddy list, ppl in chat 
the list goes on....

_*Most*_ of APS are a great bunch


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 14, 2009)

itbites said:


> _*Most*_ of APS are a great bunch



lol _*Most*_


----------



## method (Jan 14, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> My man, method.



This girl right here


----------



## kakariki (Jan 14, 2009)

And of course MzSel, rainbow_serpent, reptilegirl jordan, jeramie85, tfor2 & I suppose I should add Jaxrtfm.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 14, 2009)

kakariki said:


> And of course MzSel, rainbow_serpent, reptilegirl jordan, jeramie85, tfor2 & I suppose I should add Jaxrtfm.


 oh i forgot kakariki besides andyscott,2 very very lovely peoples


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> probably this person
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg i just saw that ur a little legend lol!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread is like picking teams at lunch time at primary school, im still on the bench:cry:


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> This thread is like picking teams at lunch time at primary school, im still on the bench:cry:




I know how it feels! Ill choose you if u choose me 2!!


----------



## itbites (Jan 14, 2009)

aww cracks you rock dw...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 14, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> No one. I hate you all and I expect the same in return


 
Just about there haha except nikki, grizz, chrondro and a few more.



Nikki_Elmo said:


> I love you all =]


 
some more than others :lol::lol:



cracksinthepitch said:


> This thread is like picking teams at lunch time at primary school, im still on the bench:cry:


 
yeh bout the same


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 14, 2009)

and every one on the friends list


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh Mel and Kristy you gals rock, shucks


----------



## kcaj_123 (Jan 14, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> kcaj he is like one of those stray puppies u see at the pound u just fall inlove with them lmao no matter how much of a little terror they are lol


 
Clubbing stray puppies is a favourite past time of mine :lol:

At least you admitted he's a terror that belongs at the pound :lol:


----------



## swaddo (Jan 14, 2009)

my best friend? easy


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 14, 2009)

Reptile Boy - thats partly true  And that/those person(s) shall stay annonymous 

Kidding... XD


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 14, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Reptile Boy - thats partly true  And that/those person(s) shall stay annonymous


 
yep i think they would wanna stay...in the closet :lol:


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 14, 2009)

swaddo said:


> my best friend? easy


 
LMAO

But true!! If you cant Google it, it dont exist!


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

kcaj_123 said:


> Clubbing stray puppies is a favourite past time of mine :lol:
> 
> At least you admitted he's a terror that belongs at the pound :lol:



lmao u are so evil hahaha


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 14, 2009)

Everny said:


> o_0


Haha good post mate!, so imformative


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 14, 2009)

I have many freinds, too many to remeber and im in fear of not saying all of them so ill say none


----------



## Trouble (Jan 14, 2009)

mine are;
notechistiger, miley_take, Surfcop24, Helikaon, NikkiElmo and well, ME!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

now Austy I truely thought we had a love /hate relationship........................we both love to hate each other......................and Jonno would be the other one that I love to poke with a stick............there are lots on here that are worth the effort to give a bit of curry to turnip breath and slimey,moosey,fay,slateman and his wog socks my list could go on ...


----------



## missllama (Jan 14, 2009)

omg sorry rocket ur awsome ur my best firend lmao


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 14, 2009)

Trouble said:


> mine are;
> notechistiger, miley_take, Surfcop24, Helikaon, NikkiElmo and *well, ME*!!!



I always knew you had a multiple personality disorder


----------



## Trouble (Jan 14, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I always knew you had a multiple personality disorder


 
lol, ssshhhhh don't tell people, they'll know me too well!! :lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 15, 2009)

trouble said:


> lol, ssshhhhh don't tell people, they'll know me too well!!



rofl.


----------



## Adictv (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont think i have any LOL


----------



## Khagan (Jan 15, 2009)

Willia6 is my bestest friend forever.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have any friends, I'm a loner.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 15, 2009)

No-one i like to stick to myself,then theres no dramas.My best friends are my reptiles,atleast they cant talk back....


----------



## Everny (Jan 15, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> Haha good post mate!, so imformative



:lol:


----------



## Noongato (Jan 15, 2009)

I think i have to nominate Midnightserval, the coolest person around........


............Oh and Kak too, since she also nominated Midnightserval


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't believe no one has said abbott75! He is awesome!


----------



## fine_jungles (Jan 15, 2009)

cockney red said:


> AKOS, & Finejungles, oh, & Moreliaman.:lol::lol::lol:


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Ristof (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I have any on here


----------



## miley_take (Jan 15, 2009)

and Tamara as well


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd definately have to say Eylandt. That is all.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 15, 2009)

You are all sad.
Get REAL friends!

Well some of you actually do have real friends on here so im not talking to you, you can leave now.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 15, 2009)

this reminds me of that song by placebo - a friend in need.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 15, 2009)

Ill say Abbott75...I dont even know him but still think hes totally awesome!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 15, 2009)

swaddo said:


> my best friend? easy


 Ditto


----------



## missllama (Jan 15, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Willia6 is my bestest friend forever.




uhhh i dont think so mate! wil is my best bud!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2009)

**jordan runs off to cry in corner like a loner**


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 15, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> **jordan runs off to cry in corner like a loner**


I feel your pain


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone on my friends list, *especially* those I chat with regularly!!!!! YOU know who you are, but I won't comdemn you on here by naming you!!!!!! LOL


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 15, 2009)

Sarah24 is my bestie =D


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 15, 2009)

SARAH24 IS ONE OF MY BESTIES TOO!!!!!   

Especially when I stole Smurf, she took it so well


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 15, 2009)

YEWW!! i have friends!! so yea...everyone on my friends list...tamara..jordan..etc etc


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 15, 2009)

Midnightserval has always been nice to me aswell


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 15, 2009)

So is mid =D She my bestie


----------



## Noongato (Jan 15, 2009)

Ahhh, welll i better add the rainbow one..


----------



## Noongato (Jan 15, 2009)

Snakes is just following all the rest of my fans 
Good decision


----------



## Khagan (Jan 15, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> uhhh i dont think so mate! wil is my best bud!



You wonna punch on over it?  I'll fight to the death for my pal.


----------



## missllama (Jan 15, 2009)

Khagan said:


> You wonna punch on over it?  I'll fight to the death for my pal.




haha for sure u have no chance of winning mr lol

Jordy everyone lubs u girly!! x


----------



## Lplater (Jan 15, 2009)

cant believe no one has said funcouple. I enjoy catching up with them in chat as they are always so help full.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 16, 2009)

Danni said:


> Mine would have to be slytherin ..... hi ya hun
> and im getting to know Missllamathuen and kakariki quite well in the chat room...
> oh should i mention i love all the moderators


 
Thanks Danni ...Oh and kissing up to the Mods dont work, I've tried  :lol:


----------



## lemonz (Jan 16, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> I'd definately have to say Eylandt. That is all.


 thanks nathan. your my bestfriend too


----------



## andyscott (Jan 16, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> **jordan runs off to cry in corner like a loner**


 

From Kristy and Me,
Big Mwah for Jordan


----------



## LauraM (Jan 16, 2009)

me myself and I


----------



## melgalea (Jan 16, 2009)

i never came here to make friends, however, i have made 2 very good friends on this site, and i dont think i need to name them for them to know who they are. both lovely guys. one here in brisbane and another in alice springs. 
mel


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 16, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> **jordan runs off to cry in corner like a loner**



Harden up sook! :lol:

Should of made this a poll, its kinda like FB, who has the most friends


----------



## shane14 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nobody! i hate you all :cry:


----------



## Australis (Jan 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> now Austy I truely thought we had a love /hate relationship........................we both love to hate each other............



I definately hate you.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant believe no one has said HorseRule!:shock:


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 17, 2009)

i love you all from the bottom of my shoes.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 17, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> I don't have any friends, I'm a loner.


 im with him... wel not actually with him him with his opnion


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 17, 2009)

Every one on my friend list


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 17, 2009)

GILLSY! And i miss grimbenny 2!


----------



## cockney red (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone with a sense of humor, and knows what they are talking about, before they post, notably, Josh, aka GSXR Boy, and Serpentongue.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 17, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Anyone with a sense of humor, and knows what they are talking about, before they post, notably, Josh, aka GSXR Boy, and Serpentongue.


 
 Aww shucks!!! 

Mine would be you and Serp too, good info and always good to have a laugh with.  

Having said that though, i have met some good people on here ( as well as the bad :evil: ) and recieved some good advise off them. So thanks to them too!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 17, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I cant believe no one has said HorseRule!:shock:


ditto,such a lovely person


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 17, 2009)

Its like high school all over again...:shock:


----------



## Emzie (Jan 17, 2009)

if i have room for someone after loving myself ill let that person know


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 17, 2009)

Umm really unsure lol, but i have met heaps of people from this forum, eg method, rooboy, simonchristie ect ect!


----------



## zeke22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Same Wench  Good best friend to have


----------



## Ristof (Jan 19, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> this reminds me of that song by placebo - a friend in need.


Is a friend indeed
but a friend with weed is better


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 19, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> uhhh i dont think so mate! wil is my best bud!


 


Khagan said:


> Willia6 is my bestest friend forever.


 

yay! i'm being faught over! i feel so special!


Will


----------



## imalizard (Jan 19, 2009)

My friends are missllamathuen, kakariki, matt123, nikki elmo and all the other on my friend list


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

people on my friend list, they are friends or people I have sold/bought animals off and some of them are field herpers


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm not loved by anyone but i would have to say my bestie is FROGGIESrCUTE coz shes my bestie in and out of cyberspace!!!! but me mates on my friend list you are all totally awesome too!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate every single person who has posted in this thread.

I'll make a "Who do you hate the most on aps?" Thread. Then I will take time and write all of your names down. Slowly, so it hurts.


----------



## Aslan (Jan 19, 2009)

Dumbest....thread....ever


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Know ! Has said me!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------

